# Wanted: San Francisco Area, 5/08/15 - 05/10/15



## gzxiehao (Apr 12, 2015)

I am looking for a place for 8 people, including 4 kids.  Prefer a 3BR or better.

Check in: May 08, Friday
Check Out: May 10, Sunday

The place should be within 3 hours drive from San Francisco, for example, Napa, Monterrey Bay, Yosemite. 

Please email hao_xie2003@yahoo.com if you have anything to offer.

Thanks!
Hao


----------

